# Should I use a phosphate filter?



## Martin cape (22 Dec 2012)

Hi,

in my tank I have a few live plants and I know they need Phosphates to grow. However, too much PO4--- causes algae to grow too. 

In my tap water, the Phosphate (PO43---) ppm is 3.3!! It's done on an ion chromatography system so very accurate lol. 

Should I use a filter or not? It is the Juwel Phorax.


----------



## Arana (22 Dec 2012)

No forget the filter, PO4 will not cause algea regardless of what the industry tries to tell you, just one of the many misnomers that are perpetuated to try and sell you more stuff


----------



## Antipofish (22 Dec 2012)

You would be far better off using Purigen than a phospate filter.


----------



## Matt Warner (22 Dec 2012)

> in my tank I have a few live plants and I know they need Phosphates to grow. However, too much PO4--- causes algae to grow too.


Hi, I don't know where you heard this but it's not true. The more phosphate you have, the less algae you will have. The more you try and lower it, the more problems you will have.


----------



## Martin cape (22 Dec 2012)

I must have heard the spiel from Juwel. Basically to sell their £7 Phorax filters. I'm sure I read elsewhere that any Phosphate level above 1 ppm promoted algae growth.


----------



## ceg4048 (22 Dec 2012)

Hi,
Yes, and whoever wrote that elsewhere was suffering from hypnosis as well.

Might be worth having a read of the thread:

EI Dosing and Phosphate Level | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Cheers,


----------



## Arana (22 Dec 2012)

> I must have heard the spiel from Juwel. Basically to sell their £7 Phorax filters. I'm sure I read elsewhere that any Phosphate level above 1 ppm promoted algae growth.


 
Yes you can find out of date statements like that all over the internet i'm afraid, luckily enough you are in a place here where the experience and reasoning of others can guide you up the learning curve that is Aquascaping, no one here is trying to take your money, although i'm afraid even some of our sponsers continue to promote out dated information if it means they sell more. i doubt that will ever change as long as there is a pound note to be made


----------



## Martin cape (22 Dec 2012)

Thanks a lot there guys. Ill stop fretting over high phosphate. 

I know now that so long as there is the right balance of all nutrients, light and CO2, algae doesn't stand a chance lol.


----------

